
Show HN: Twitter threads to Markdown using the Twitter v2 API - benzguo
https://the.rip/@astralwave-1293092163056816130-1284546444796412000
======
benzguo
Opening the garage door:

I built this over 2 days, Friday night and Saturday. Thanks to the new search
endpoint in the v2 Twitter API, I was able to go from concept to launch really
quickly. I _definitely_ wouldn't have been able to build so quickly on pre-v2
APIs (and the user experience would've been wayy more janky).

Lots of positive feedback so far on Twitter, thanks to the #RoamCult:
[https://twitter.com/benzguo/status/1294832715049517058](https://twitter.com/benzguo/status/1294832715049517058)

I’m thinking about monetizing with a “top up credits” / pay-as-you-go pricing
model. Would love advice from the HN crowd :)

